# Flying Scotsman when it was run by steam and coal .. and after as a diesel



## Rainee (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## ossian (Aug 30, 2016)

You know, I didn't realise that there was a diesel version. Maybe they kept it quiet because of the thistle logo.  However, I think I prefer the steam train.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 30, 2016)

I rode the Jacobite steam train/Harry Potter train back in 2003.  Great trip, especially for my nephew who was 9 at the time.


----------



## Goldfynche (Aug 30, 2016)

ossian said:


> You know, I didn't realise that there was a diesel version. Maybe they kept it quiet because of the thistle logo.  However, I think I prefer the steam train.



Yes, The Flying Scotsman was the name of the service from Kings Cross to Edinburgh as well as the name of a steam locomotive that sometimes hauled it. 

I was down in Dorset about 20 years ago and visited the Swanage railway with my son and was delighted when we discovered that they had 'borrowed' the locomotive to haul their enthusiast tours.


----------



## Wilberforce (Nov 13, 2016)

I met my husband while waiting for this train a whole lifetime ago, he was travelling further  to Aberdeen and I was going to Edinburgh. We were both standing on the platform   waiting for the train to pull  in .He looked pretty darn good to me and I did all I could to attract his attention with no luck. The Scotsman pulled in and I reached for my suitcase, let out a small oh and did a tiny stagger, he came  over and offered to carry it, bless him. I was just 16 and we eloped just a few weeks later.

I am a bit sniffy now

XX Jeannine


----------



## ossian (Nov 14, 2016)

Jeannine said:


> I met my husband while waiting for this train a whole lifetime ago, he was travelling further  to Aberdeen and I was going to Edinburgh. We were both standing on the platform   waiting for the train to pull  in .He looked pretty darn good to me and I did all I could to attract his attention with no luck. The Scotsman pulled in and I reached for my suitcase, let out a small oh and did a tiny stagger, he came  over and offered to carry it, bless him. I was just 16 and we eloped just a few weeks later.
> 
> I am a bit sniffy now
> 
> XX Jeannine


How lovely and how like a woman! It sounds like the script from a movie.


----------



## Rightbob (Nov 16, 2016)

What a romantic start to a lovely marriage, especially considering that I met my bride in 1945 in an ENT's office. I came with an earache and she with a deviated septum, and the rest is history!


----------

